# wife



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

my wife loves to brim fish. we are not having much luck. If anyone has any suggestions on where to fish, please let me know. My wife and i would greatly appreciated. Keep the wife happy and everyone is happy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on the target species.... bream, you can get crickets and worms then take her to any roadside creek....bass (from shore) take her to any local lakes and walk around the edges....


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you have a boat or are you shore fishing?


----------

